# Bucketboaters summer stats.



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

78 river days, 292 icy cold Sierra torpedoes consumed out of my yeti, 14 multi day trips, 4 class 5's, countless 4's and I dont even count 3's. I added nickel plate to my custom multi day frame, ordered yet another custom sotar st and made sweet love to three different chicks. Feeling like the man to be honest. How bought you colobrahdo? Any sweet swims or lost gear?


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

" 78 river days I ruined with me on the river. 292 shity beers drank from my shity over priced cooler. 14 trips I Was on that no one liked me. A new boat that no one will ride on and three disapointed women that probably gave up on men after me"

There fixed it for you.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

sledhooligan said:


> " 78 river days I ruined with me on the river. 292 shity beers drank from my shity over priced cooler. 14 trips I Was on that no one liked me. A new boat that no one will ride on and three disapointed women that probably gave up on men after me"
> 
> There fixed it for you.


Sounds like someone lost gear or didnt boat much. This thread is for big time boaters who get after it. Summer stoke is welcome, losers arent. Bring on your summer stoke stories.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

292 beers divided by 78 river days is only 3.743589743589744 beers per river day. 

You braggin' bout that slack?

C'mon man.... With a little dedication and hard work, I'm sure you can bring that average up to at least 3.846153846153846 beers per river day. Aim high bud!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Stoken' your own fire, classic. Just what I'd expect from bucketboat trollin'n. Go stick your Dick in some Seattle ghetto skank cod bag

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

never heard of any one counting the number of beers they drank!!! lol. curious how many buckets of water did you have to bail out of your boat?! if you cut that out I bet the number of beers drank could have gone up significantly! .... just having fun man. glad you had a good season! what about flips or swims?!?!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> Stoken' your own fire, classic. Just what I'd expect from bucketboat trollin'n. Go stick your Dick in some Seattle ghetto skank cod bag
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Haters gonna hate. Good thing you post some of the most valuable info on the buzz or that would be insulting. Your posts about trailer tires, permiter lines and proper oar sizes are informative and entertaining. My concern is your lack of reading comprehension. In this thread we post about summer conquests. Im sure you got out there once or twice. Any sweet montucky river stories?


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

GratefulOne said:


> never heard of any one counting the number of beers they drank!!! lol. curious how many buckets of water did you have to bail out of your boat?! if you cut that out I bet the number of beers drank could have gone up significantly! .... just having fun man. glad you had a good season! what about flips or swims?!?!


Keep this on the dl bro, but I run 2013 14'6 sotar st sb and multiple cats. Havent flipped or swam yet this year. Must be getting old. Biggest highlight was pulling back all the way into Lochsa falls at 20 K. Pulled off a 720 rodeo with a tail wip with no flip,was awesome.
GO HAWKS!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

bucketboater, so I'm curious. Which 4 Class 5s and which three chicks?


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> bucketboater, so I'm curious. Which 4 Class 5s and which three chicks?


He is not really that interested in the class 5s you ran......


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

bucketboater said:


> Haters gonna hate. Good thing you post some of the most valuable info on the buzz or that would be insulting. Your posts about trailer tires, permiter lines and proper oar sizes are informative and entertaining. My concern is your lack of reading comprehension. In this thread we post about summer conquests. Im sure you got out there once or twice. Any sweet montucky river stories?


Glad to know I entertain you, that is what I'm goin' for. I've been on the water about 30 days, 3 overnighters, averaging more like an 18 pack a day. Settled for pleasing just one woman years ago. Mostly I think about tires, chicken lines and how much I miss the old mtn buzz, you know before we rafters fucked it all up. Not sure what size oars I should get next but maybe I'll start another thread about that. any ideas?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

oh yeah, Haters Rule!!! Just ask the skittles.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

sledhooligan said:


> " 78 river days I ruined with me on the river. 292 shity beers drank from my shity over priced cooler. 14 trips I Was on that no one liked me. A new boat that no one will ride on and three disapointed women that probably gave up on men after me"
> 
> There fixed it for you.


Reviving his thread, at the distinct risk of moderator and other MB scorn, just to say this is one of the classic posts so far of 2014. 

Good laugh sledhooligan!


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard it wasn't 3 chicks but 3 dominatrixes who were whipping and flogging him as he rowed. Something about the danger of being chained to his raft frame at the same time while rowing gets BBer going.....


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Geez, I hope these chicks weren't just one night stands. If they were that means BB only got laid three times all summer - which is nothing to brag about.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

bucketboater said:


> 78 river days, 292 icy cold Sierra torpedoes consumed out of my yeti, 14 multi day trips, 4 class 5's, countless 4's and I dont even count 3's. I added nickel plate to my custom multi day frame, ordered yet another custom sotar st and made sweet love to three different chicks. Feeling like the man to be honest. How bought you colobrahdo? Any sweet swims or lost gear?


What's the weirdest part of this - that he counted his beers, drank one kind of beer all summer, or just the overall chest pounding...hold on...sorry, just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------

